# My new reloading bench



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I started back into reloading about two months ago after a 40 year pause. I got alot of help with my equipment and process decisions from you guys as well as some others on a couple other forums.

I am now reloading .38 special, .45 ACP, 30-30, 30-40, .308, .300 Savage, .223, .303 Brit., 6.5 Swede, and .30-06. In the future I will probably reload 9mm Luger and 7.63 Mauser pistol.

Here are some photos of my set up and the bench that I built:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks good to me. Wish my bench was that organized and neat. I may have to build some sort of shelving like you have there to clear up some clutter.

Matt


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

I was able to get ahold of an old Bowling lane and used it for my bench. Hell for stout.... and pretty to boot.

Have allot of wasted space, ongoing project as it is more fun to burn powder than build a shelf to store it.

Norm


























It holds allot of weight.










Norm


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

With that 50 you will go threw plenty of powder. Nice looking bench. Mine was a old fire door.


----------

